# [RECOMMEND]Best Keyboard



## xriderx66

Which keyboards do you guys use? Why?
My favs. include Swype and SwiftKey X


----------



## dougfresh

SlideIT..Because I said so. Jk I just tried this KB and it has great options


----------



## Br1cK'd

Ultra Keyboard

Its not free, but its worth it. Completely customizable, color, key size and spacing, and a lot more, plus its got "tracing" (just like swype, but much much better), tons of language support, and a lot of features including a scrollable/customizable tools menu thats real handy.

I do like Swiftkey, and the stock kb has always been good to me, but Ultra Keyboard is where its at IMO.


----------



## dougfresh

I prefer the stock KB like B mentioned!I haven't used swipe or swift key in ages although I own swift key pro


----------



## xriderx66

Br1cK said:


> Ultra Keyboard
> 
> Its not free, but its worth it. Completely customizable, color, key size and spacing, and a lot more, plus its got "tracing" (just like swype, but much much better), tons of language support, and a lot of features including a scrollable/customizable tools menu thats real handy.
> 
> I do like Swiftkey, and the stock kb has always been good to me, but Ultra Keyboard is where its at IMO.


It's a pretty good keyboard.. I'm using the 48 hour trial right now, do you know how to disable the arrow icons at the bottom?
Also, when im in messaging app, the suggestions pretty much cover up where i'm typing, anyway to fix that? I think this would be fixed by removing the arrows, so any idea how to do that?


----------



## Br1cK'd

xriderx66 said:


> It's a pretty good keyboard.. I'm using the 48 hour trial right now, do you know how to disable the arrow icons at the bottom?
> Also, when im in messaging app, the suggestions pretty much cover up where i'm typing, anyway to fix that? I think this would be fixed by removing the arrows, so any idea how to do that?


Yep yep, you can remove the arrows in Settings - General - Arrow keys (mine is set to never).

Also, to adjust the size of the suggestions, adjust the size of the toolbar in Settings - Toolbar - Height, and that will also shrink the suggestions.

Tons of options with this one, its easy to get lost your first few times through it. Once you get it dialed in though, its butter.

Sent from my ICZen Experience


----------



## wharfwreath

I like Swiftkey X, it has the best predictions from the keyboards I have tried out.


----------



## gh0stdata

i seem to dislike swipe, i just cant get used to it. im using the regular ics keyboard and i can type without looking at the phone


----------



## eyethinkikn0wu

I used swype initially then switched over to swift key and never went back. I enjoy using swiftkey because of the best predictions it gives me. Swype doesn't do that as well and has a lot of errors when swiping.

Haven't tried out ultra keyboard, but it sounds pretty good. Does it have the same predictions that swiftkey offers?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------

